

The 4 Personality Types Every Startup Needs - co_pl_te
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/94858/The-4-Personality-Types-Every-Startup-Needs.aspx

======
koopajah
_If we can’t find you online, you don’t exist_

I always find this pretty strange. In my case I'm trying, as much as possible,
to have the least possible number of things linked to my real name online. So
googling for my real name will lead to nothing (or people with the same me)
but not mine.

Is this really a bad habit that I should lose?

~~~
jasonkostempski
Why would it have to be all or nothing? Use your real name for things you want
the public to find and fake ones for the things you don't.

~~~
koopajah
Yes but I'm trying to have nothing "public" linked to my name and I was
wondering if it was really a bad habit that I should try to downplay a bit to
at least leave my linkedin (or other professional social network) profile
public for example.

------
conjecTech
It's interesting that the number 4 seems to keep coming up in the topic of
work personalities.

The head of innovation over at Wells Fargo, who happens to be the father of a
good friend of mine, actually wrote a book on the topic and came to some very
similar conclusions as you did. It's a short and good read.

Link: [http://www.amazon.com/Innovation-Goats-Your-Lemonade-
Stand/d...](http://www.amazon.com/Innovation-Goats-Your-Lemonade-
Stand/dp/1463665482/ref=sr_1_fkmr2_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359995349&sr=8-1-fkmr2&keywords=goats+on+my+lemonade+stand)

------
caseysoftware
Personally, I prefer the A-Team:

[http://caseysoftware.com/blog/the-software-development-a-
tea...](http://caseysoftware.com/blog/the-software-development-a-team)

Hannibal - provides the Vision & plan;

BA Baracus - knows how to get things done the _right_ way;

Face - can get anything, find anyone, or knows someone who can;

Murdock - tries things that "everyone knows" won't work.. makes it work anyway
(sometimes).

